# Strap Ideas For My Seiko Quartz



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I have just been given this Seiko Quartz and could do with a more feminine strap, I don't think there is much chance of me finding an original bracelet but would look at aftermarket


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Mesh?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

rolexgirl said:


> bracelet﻿


 If the lug width is the same, try one off a similar size Seiko 5, maybe someone will have one lying around.


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

I think it looks good on the strap.

If you're thinking bracelet, perhaps a jubilee? Certainly would give it that more 'vintage' feel. No idea if you'd be able to find curved endlinks though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cousins have hundreds of straps and bracelets, and Watchgecko would be worth a look, too.

An ebay search for 'vintage Seiko bracelet' might throw something up.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

:wub:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Perfect @rolexgirl ! :yes:


----------

